# 8-8-8-24 vs 9-9-9-24 @ 1600mhz which is best?



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2013)

i am thinking about going over to 2x8gb instead of my 4x4gb atm, but which timings at 1600mhz would be best?

the normal 9-9-9-24 or pay a little more and get 8-8-8-24?

i am a gamer from time to time, and i am doing some encoding from time to time aswell and i wanna get some memory that would be good for my Haswell rig, and going higher speed with higher timing ain't always faster in games and some programs ino that, but when it comes to 1600mhz i am not that sure, so if anyone can tell me i would be glad


----------



## Jack1n (Sep 29, 2013)

It will matter very little if it at all.


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty sure with Haswell, higher frequency trumps all. 

If you're going to limit yourself to 1600Mhz, might as well get the lower timings as they'll most likely clock higher. But really, get some faster RAM than 1600Mhz.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2013)

erocker said:


> Pretty sure with Haswell, higher frequency trumps all.
> 
> If you're going to limit yourself to 1600Mhz, might as well get the lower timings as they'll most likely clock higher. But really, get some faster RAM than 1600Mhz.



how many games does actually benefit of speed above 1600mhz when we talk about gaming?

ino it games maybe some more fps and some programs will finish faster, but it also comes down to ssd/hdd u r working on and the platform.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 29, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i am thinking about going over to 2x8gb instead of my 4x4gb atm, but which timings at 1600mhz would be best?
> 
> the normal 9-9-9-24 or pay a little more and get 8-8-8-24?
> 
> i am a gamer from time to time, and i am doing some encoding from time to time aswell and i wanna get some memory that would be good for my Haswell rig, and going higher speed with higher timing ain't always faster in games and some programs ino that, but when it comes to 1600mhz i am not that sure, so if anyone can tell me i would be glad




The timings are too similar to make any difference. It will be virtually the same. Get whichever sticks are cheapest. 9/10 if the sticks are branded you can tighten the timings manually to achieve the same or better results.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 29, 2013)

check some of dave's ram reviews he has a section dedicated to in game FPS and a good 2133 kit can get you around 5FPS more than a 1600mhz kit and 2133+ kits are decently binned as such will overclock pretty well


----------



## Vario (Oct 11, 2013)

Testing this now and it makes no difference one bit. 1600c8 vs 1600c9 no difference. Im trying to fine tune my xeon now that I have some more samsung greens


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2013)

The lower the timings the better, but with both frequency 1600Mhz+ and timings you will not notice a difference in the least. Get the cheapest CL9 ddr3 1600-1866 1.5v ram you can find and call it a day.


----------



## Vario (Oct 11, 2013)

do DDR3 1333 c9's.  Performance is identical really.  Or buy hunt around buying up all the sticks of Samsung 30nm Green like me.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2013)

Have a look around the web. There are performance differences in more applications at 1333 CL versus 1600 CL9. Do not get 1333 Mhz ram.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 11, 2013)

We OC'ers make to big of a deal out of ram timings. Thing is it can make a big difference in some benchmarks but doesn't make much, if any, in real world performance. With huge leaps in Memory Controllers technology there is even less gain then there used to be with DDR and DDR2.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/lga2011-ddr3_6.html

Look at all the fluctuations in that link, then look at the very bottom chart. None of those Ram sticks make hardly any difference.

The one thing that mucking around with ram timings can do is make a highly OC'd system stable by relaxing timings and lowering clock.


----------

